# Looking for someone to take care of my goat.



## Persnickad (Jan 12, 2014)

Her name is Louise and she currently lives in Ava, Mo. She is a Nubian. I need someone to take care of her for 4 months. I will pay for her up keep. Message me as soon as possible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you cannot find anyone, you might try your Vets office, they may have a care physicality.


----------



## Persnickad (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't have a vet for her yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You should get a vet for her, you never know if you will need one someday or to get her drugs if she gets sick.

Hope you find a sitter for her.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Aw hope you find someone for it


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Why do you need someone to take care of her for 4 months? Has she been wormed & current on shots? I may be able to assist not sure till I figure out the situation. 
I have a 2yr mini alpine doe & just got a 5mo Pygmy buck to keep her company after her mom died. No clue where Ava is I'm in Amsterdam mo. I also have horses, dogs, cats & chickens. Let me know what's up. & I can talk to my husband about caring for your girl .


----------

